# Picked up a new Hamilton Khaki Field. Accuracy is very surprising!



## Howzit (Jan 12, 2017)

Picked up this Hamilton on the 17th and decided to start a timing run on it. Been wearing it every day (8-10hrs) since. I am extremely surprised by not only its averaged accuracy, but its day to day consistency. Did I get a factory freak or is this how they generally run? Maybe too soon to tell? So far, I'm really liking this watch!










~7s fast after 5 days.


----------



## oztech (Apr 30, 2015)

i have seen other reports of the Khaki holding to 1 or 2 seconds a day which for the cost is outstanding besides being a great looking watch.


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## agabriel2 (Feb 14, 2017)

Great looking watch!


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Looks great! Enjoy your Hamilton!


----------



## mr_raider (Nov 7, 2010)

Is that the new H10 movement or the usual 2824?

I went back and timed my 7750 chrono, and it's damn accurate to less than -3 seconds a day after 5 years. My guess is Swatch regulates the hell out of all their movements for their own companies, they just don't advertise the accuracy to keep the mystique around the Omega chronometers.


----------



## Howzit (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks everyone!



mr_raider said:


> Is that the new H10 movement or the usual 2824?
> 
> I went back and timed my 7750 chrono, and it's damn accurate to less than -3 seconds a day after 5 years. My guess is Swatch regulates the hell out of all their movements for their own companies, they just don't advertise the accuracy to keep the mystique around the Omega chronometers.


H10 movement. Nice, if this watch maintains anywhere close to this accuracy or within/close to COSC, I'll be very happy.


----------



## RightYouAreKen (Dec 14, 2015)

My Hamilton Khaki Auto (ETA 2824-2) is the most accurate mechanical watch I own and averages +2 seconds per day after over a year of use. It's more accurate than my Omega Speedmaster Pro (with Lemania 1861), Longines HydroConquest (with ETA 2892-A2), and Stowa Marine Original (with Unitas 6498).


----------



## wdrazek (Feb 7, 2008)

I think it's the H10 movement. Lots of reports of outstanding accuracy on these. Downside is they are not stock ETA 2824's and may have to go to Hamilton for service.



mr_raider said:


> Is that the new H10 movement or the usual 2824?
> 
> I went back and timed my 7750 chrono, and it's damn accurate to less than -3 seconds a day after 5 years. My guess is Swatch regulates the hell out of all their movements for their own companies, they just don't advertise the accuracy to keep the mystique around the Omega chronometers.


----------



## vinayj009 (Mar 1, 2017)

My Jazzmaster is pretty accurate too. I'd say theyre the best underdog watches out there with the right mix of affordability and class


----------



## vkrao (Jan 6, 2017)

Hey howitz.. very nice watch and thanks for being diligently timing it  I am glad to hear that you got a watch with great timing on it. It kinda makes me excited 'cause I have an Hamilton Khakhi field in the mail as I type this


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Howzit:
IMO Hamilton has upped their game over the good ole days.
Back in tha 60's and early 70's I wore two Hamilton pocketwatches when I worked for the
CRI&P RR as a fireman/Engr. Things run in accordance with their Specs. Enter 1970's US RRs
began approving quartz controlled RR Grade watches (and all that implies) bought a Bulova
214, Engr pal o mine bought a Hamilton 505. Horrible watch! Seems his Hamilton's performance
was common among other employee owners.

Todays Hammys? Stygean leaps in quality and accuracy over the days of yore!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice watch. I had a Khaki with a 2842 and it always ran at +15 seconds per day.


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

Wear in good health. Great watch, I have the 42mm eta version. I sometimes forget how good it looks until it goes back on my wrist, then I'm reminded.


----------



## Howzit (Jan 12, 2017)

vkrao said:


> Hey howitz.. very nice watch and thanks for being diligently timing it  I am glad to hear that you got a watch with great timing on it. It kinda makes me excited 'cause I have an Hamilton Khakhi field in the mail as I type this


Ya, I'm a bit of a nerd with some things. I also just picked up this app that uses an external mic (like headphones) to time it. Not sure how accurate it really is, but it seems to be in line with my manual logs.


----------



## pianomankd (Nov 23, 2016)

Got my Khaki Field today too! It's gorgeous and runs PHENOMENALLY. It rivals my previous Omega Speedmaster I had. I actually like this one more!


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

Howzit said:


> Picked up this Hamilton on the 17th and decided to start a timing run on it. Been wearing it every day (8-10hrs) since. I am extremely surprised by not only its averaged accuracy, but its day to day consistency. Did I get a factory freak or is this how they generally run? Maybe too soon to tell? So far, I'm really liking this watch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What app is that?


----------



## Howzit (Jan 12, 2017)

ItnStln said:


> What app is that?


It's called "WatchTracker". There is another (free) app called "Toolwatch", but I haven't had the chance to check it out.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

Howzit said:


> It's called "WatchTracker". There is another (free) app called "Toolwatch", but I haven't had the chance to check it out.


Thanks, I'll check WatchTracker out.


----------



## 5-Oclock-Somewhere (Feb 4, 2017)

No fluke. I owned a Khaki Field Auto that ran +2 sec per day. I currently own a Khaki Mechanical (manual wind) that has run +/-0 since the day I bought it. Hamilton does a great job with the movements they put in their watches.


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

Add me to the "no fluke" contingent. I bought a H71416733 a couple of months ago-- Hamilton Field Auto Chrono with 7750, looks just like yours, I don't know if yours is a 38mm like mine-- and yes, it is my most accurate and consistent automatic watch.

This is actually almost a problem-- I am wearing it more than I want to, and I don't want to treat it like a beater! But it's almost grab and go like a solar. Maybe it's a second or two fast a day... I haven't really checked it, but it seems like five days after I set it, it's maybe three or four seconds off.

In a way, this is less annoying than some of my quartz watches that run fast or slow. For example: I'll forget to check my BFK for a few months, and then it's off by seven seconds. This won't happen with an automatic, which is gonna run down at least once a week, and therefore is never more than two or three seconds off. 

My only other auto that is that accurate is my Orient Mako. I don't like the design of the Mako as much, and it's not a chrono, but it sold me on the whole affordables thing. Why would I pay the money for a watch that's COSC spec?

I doubt that I will ever buy a high end luxury watch. The Hammy field is just a really classy piece that is utterly unpretentious, and will cost far less to service than higher-end movements. Enjoy it!


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

Catalyzt said:


> My only other auto that is that accurate is my Orient Mako. I don't like the design of the Mako as much, and it's not a chrono, but it sold me on the whole affordables thing. Why would I pay the money for a watch that's COSC spec?


My Orient Ray is the most accurate watch that I own, and that's why I never sold it.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Howzit:
I need to get one o these contrapions owning 6 autos (incl 2 hand crankers)
My local watch guy used a Timegrapher to regulate my watches for 35 yrs.
Now his Timegrapher is finito and he's adamant about repl it or repairing it.

Sez only 3 of us guys call on him to regulate watches anymore. Thanks to
quartz and Apple watches.

So I reckon I can have watches regulated by watchmaker further distant
from me OR buy one o these things!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Howzit (Jan 12, 2017)

ItnStln said:


> Thanks, I'll check WatchTracker out.


I just tried the other app I mentioned, ToolWatch. It's terrible....at least on iOS.



5-Oclock-Somewhere said:


> No fluke. I owned a Khaki Field Auto that ran +2 sec per day. I currently own a Khaki Mechanical (manual wind) that has run +/-0 since the day I bought it. Hamilton does a great job with the movements they put in their watches.


Nice! Ya, they really are great watches, especially at the price point.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

Howzit said:


> I just tried the other app I mentioned, ToolWatch. It's terrible....at least on iOS.


Awesome, good to know, thanks! Does WatchTracker time the watch for accuracy, or is it like Kello in that it uses a microphone?


----------



## Howzit (Jan 12, 2017)

ItnStln said:


> Thanks, I'll check WatchTracker out.





ItnStln said:


> Awesome, good to know, thanks! Does WatchTracker time the watch for accuracy, or is it like Kello in that it uses a microphone?


WatchTracker is manual. It first sync's with the atomic clock, then you hit the 'tap here' icon as the second hand sweeps past the time in the app (which you can choose). So, it'l be as accurate as you are with hitting the button as the second hand sweeps past, say, 50 seconds. It should easily be within about .1 accuracy or so for most people.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

Howzit said:


> WatchTracker is manual. It first sync's with the atomic clock, then you hit the 'tap here' icon as the second hand sweeps past the time in the app (which you can choose). So, it'l be as accurate as you are with hitting the button as the second hand sweeps past, say, 50 seconds. It should easily be within about .1 accuracy or so for most people.
> 
> View attachment 11099490


Thanks, I'll purchase it!


----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)

I'll jump on the watchtracker wagon. Looks good.

Also, it's hard to beat a 2824. They keep some of the best times, even compared to luxury watches.


----------



## avslyke (Jul 26, 2013)

I hear ya!! I've had a 38mm Khaki Field for three years now, and the accuracy doesn't get any worse over time!! Enjoy the new pick-up my friend!


----------



## Paul1963 (Jan 2, 2016)

Had one a number of months now. H10 movement and 0.6 seconds a day consistently according to Warchtracker. Fantastic value!


----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)

Update. 
WatchTracker works, but I prefer the ease of use of Hairspring more. Same price too.


----------



## Edwin M Escobar (Jun 23, 2017)

My less than 5 month old Hamilton Khaki with an ETA2824-2 didn't miss a second for the first day then started losing it. In a month til about a week ago it ran steady at -4spd and now is about -8spd.
I am disappointed.


----------



## sprint (Nov 11, 2013)

My khaki auto is plus 2 seconds a day.


----------

